
Easy beautiful software architecture diagrams - dragosbulugean
https://archbee.aiurlabs.com
======
bradhe
Played with it for a couple minutes

1\. Login system is cool, love that.

2\. After creating the "board," I couldn't really figure out what to do next.

3\. Popping a modal when you click ANYWHERE on the canvas was frustrating. It
wasn't really my intention of putting it there?

4\. I don't understand what the hexagons are for, or how they map to your grid
system.

5\. I wanted to create the same diagram as what you guys demonstrate on your
homepage, but couldn't figure out how to create the logos?

6\. This seems like just another diagramming tool to me. I was hoping for a
tool that was more constrained/opinionated/whatever such that it could _help
me_ create a nice diagram of my architecture.

Overall I think there's a lot of potential here! Seems early.

Edit: Formatting

~~~
dragosbulugean
1\. :)

2\. Will try to make it obvious what to do next;

3\. Modal pops up so you can search components like the ones on our homepage
and simple geometric forms too. That modal is also callable by Cmd/Ctrl +
Shift + F;

4\. Hexagons are there just for design purposes right now. Once upon a time,
the grid system used to snap to the hexagons, but we replaced it with a square
grid, because it's harder to make good looking diagrams like that;

5\. See point 3;

6\. What you are hoping for is exactly what we aim for. A
constrained/opinionated solution that lets you create beautiful diagrams with
little effort.

x. It's early and we're trying to gather as much feedback as possible to
improve the UX/UI, this is why we released it as beta.

Thanks for checking it out, and for the feedback!

------
simooooo
Am I missing something? How do we see the tool?

Edit:ugh the archbee logo at the top does nothing on mobile

~~~
dragosbulugean
Welp, I thought clicking the title takes you to the website :)

~~~
simooooo
It does. But your website doesn't work on mobile

~~~
dragosbulugean
Not mobile friendly yet. Landing works, nothing else though. Ugly AF :)

------
gus_massa
Looks nice, but I'd like to play more before signing up. It was painful to
make a few test.

(tip: If you are stuck in the signup page, to go again to the initial you must
click the logo.)

Also, the hexagonal grid is nice but is misleading, because the objects are
aligned I a square grid.

------
zechs
I like the simplicity of the UI, but I can't seem to make straight lines
horizontal lines between components, and I wish there were more options for
annotating things (text, short description of a relation, etc).

Also most importantly, where is the option to export to an image or some other
format?

------
dragosbulugean
[https://archbee.aiurlabs.com](https://archbee.aiurlabs.com)

